# Timid Cockapoo - disaster at groomers



## HayleyLucy1805 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi All 

Lucy is 8 and a half month old. She had 3 puppy grooms, the first 2 she was fine then the third she started to show signs of aggression. We then took her to have her face trimmed as it was getting a little long. On this visit she let them trim her face then when the groomer went to get different scissors and went back to her she growled and snapped. She was then placed on the floor and the groomer was able to finish grooming her face.

She had her first adult groom on saturday and it went very badly. She was very aggressive, growling and snapping. they muzzled her and she hung her head and they were able to groom everywhere, move her around etc except her chin.

i can bath her, blow dry her (she is a little scared but will allow me with treats) brush everywhere.

i don't know what to do. i have her booked in at a different groomer for a bath and blow dry on Tuesday. the woman has booked her in at the end of the day so there is only me and Lucy there. She said she will go very slow and take as long as Lucy needs.

Any ideas as i really dont want her to be that scared.


----------

